

Robert Sedgewick: "What am I reading? I'm usually just writing" - arman
http://princetonstartuptv.com/post/20657287817/and-again-we-have-a-world-renowned-computer

======
kunj2aan
I don't want to be negative but that was, in my opinion, a very poorly
conducted interview. I wish the interviewer wouldn't stick to the script so
much and that he would have followed up to some of the interesting comments
Robert made. I wish the questions weren't so jumpy and that he had a theme or
a linear form. And I wish he would stop looking at the paper and the camera so
much and looked at the person he is supposed to be interested in.

One radical change to overcome some of the big deficiencies the interviewer
has is to move behind the camera, clip the interview into a series a Q&As and
completely avoid the "conversation type" interviews.

~~~
arman
Fair. There is always this compromise between maximizing content per minute by
following the script vs trading off the content for natural flow. Thanks for
feedback, will pay attention to this in future interviews.

